# Buddy suddenly peeing in the house...



## littleames23 (May 26, 2011)

I have a 14-month old neutered male named Buddy. He is such a loveable and fun friend, but lately I am having a problem with him. About two weeks ago, he started having pee accidents in the house. Not every day and not always in the same place. It took him to the vet and paid $90 to find out that nothing is physically wrong with him. This morning as I was getting ready for work, he peed on the throw rug. I didn't catch him in the act unfortunately. The weird thing was, prior to this accident, he had been outside and peed twice in 40 minutes. So I know that his bladder wasn't too full or anything like that. 

Has anyone else experienced anything like this? For today, he is back in his crate like he was for the first 8 months of his life. I am wondering if I need to "go back to the basics" and start over with house training. Any and all feedback is much appreciated! Amy


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to SM! I would make sure there is nothing wrong medically first- talk to the vet to see if a repeat urinalysis would be recommended (is he peeing more frequently or unable to hold it? Or is he just having accidents inside?). Once any medical condition is ruled out, I would go back to basics as you mentioned including timed schedule for outside potty breaks and crating/no freedom if he doesn't pee.

Also, I'd use something like Nature's Miracle Advanced and wash the rugs he's peed on very thoroughly so that the scent is removed.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you changed his food recently? We had an issue with frequent peeing once when we tried a different food.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Peeing twice in 40 minutes and then coming in and peeing on the rug doesn't sound normal. I agree I would request a repeat urinalysis. (I'm assuming the vet did one the first time you took Buddy in.) It's highly unlikely that he just "forgot" his housetraining.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you've already been to the vet and ruled out anything medical, my guess is that he has started marking. Back to potty training 101 for Buddy! I know people who have great success leashing their dog to them to that they can watch them with 100% attention. Marking can be a very difficult habit to break once the behavior has become established so work hard on it now.


----------

